# Lion hunting in the snow on horses



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm going to try this here because it will see more traffic than on the hound dog forums:


Would it be problematic to bring a couple horses and drop the trailer with the horses? I have a good spot that's either horse or foot access only but overall the area around there would be a pain to hunt with a horse trailer or horses if that spot didn't work out. For now there are some corrals pretty close but after it snows more they may be difficult to get to. I am just trying to figure out the best plan off attack for this spot. It may not be worth bringing the horses if I had to drag a trailer all day. If you can drop the trailer is it best to use a highline for the horses(there aren't many trees and this may be hard to find a good spot)? Or tie to the trailer? Or leave them in the trailer? I'm just not familiar with the procedure here. They pediodically plow to where the corrals are but there may be days I couldn't get to them............


For a heads up. Lion hunting is generally done in very steep terrain during the winter (snow) and would be a HUGE burden (or impossible) to turn a trailer around in spots. You could get yourself in a bind if you didn't execute everything perfectly.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your question is really hard to follow, I think you need to decide whether you want to hunt on foot or hunt from horseback. If horseback take the horses if in foot dont. I dont get the unhook and leave the trailer part. Surely your not hunting from a truck, pretty unsporting and should be if it isnt illegal. I wouldnt leave my horses tied to anything if I wasnt nearby.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Joe, They often drive the roads with the hounds on the truck. When the hounds pick up a scent of a cougar, they then park and start the pursuit. Which often times mean running after the dogs ALL day. The chance of actually seeing a cougar from a truck is almost nil. All the hunters are trying to do is find where a cougar crossed the road.

Bear. I've taken my horses to Competitive Trail Rides and Endurance races where they have spent the night in the trailer because it was raining hard. They have spent the night tied to the side of the trailer, They have spent many hours tied on high lines. Up Elk hunting I often leave them on the high line all day while I'm off hunting, returning to get the horses when I have an elk down. I've seen ranchers with horses in their trailers. They ride off on one horse and work him hard for half a day and come back get the second horse out of the trailer and go work him.

So basically, I think you could do any of the choices you suggested. Leave them in the trailer while you check a trail. If you find one, get the horses and follow the dogs. Probably the bigger problem is getting the horses thru the rough stuff that the cougars and dogs will lead you thru. Especially when covered with 2 foot of snow. Deadfall trees, and other obsticles are easily hidden by the snow.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your trailer is a bumper pull then you shouldn't leave the horses in it when it's unhitched. If it's a gooseneck then you can do it. I'd leave them tied to the side as long as they tie well. If they don't tie well then I'd start right now tying them up until they got used to it.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

They're fine tied. I just wasn't sure if leaving them in the trailer was frowned upon or dangerous in some way I couldn't think of. Most days I'll be able to use the corrals so that will hopefully take care of itself. Thanks for the replies!

Paintedhorse, that's the nice thing about this spot. It doesn't get alot of snow and it's usually warmer than here in the basin. It's also quite flat. They also lock the gates before thanksgiving making it inaccessible for cutting tracks. There are quite a few lions in there as it's a deer winter feeding area.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like a good place for a chase. Post some photos this winter.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wanna come, on my to do list before I get too old would like the horseback chase. handgun or carbine ? Is this Utah I take it ?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe, if you ever find yourself near utah, let me know. I'll take you either bear or lion hunting. Depending on the time of the year. We can always shoot for lion when it's warm but we'd likely end up running a bear anyway. It won't cost you anything to ride along and watch. It's a blast but varies depending on the weather.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

this thread sounds like it holds lots of adventure!!!! have fun and try and take pictures i would love to see it


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure, hound hunting is full of adventure. I've actually had the hounds for 17 years (since I was 15). It's the horses that are new to me. I'll have to post some pictures of the dogs and critters. I have a very bad habit of not bringing a camera along. They tend to be bad luck. ha ha


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahah just take pictures of you starting the journey and right before you leave...lol you don't have to bring it on the hunt  but do take a pic of the kill if you get any... i am starting bear and deer hunting so i can only imagine what its like to go lion hunting.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh there are pictures on my other computer. Just not on my work computer. How are you going about the bear hunting? I know you can't run hounds but can you bait? Bear hunting is the most fun you can have in the woods. It's alot different than deer, ect....... I killed my first bear when I was 18 and it was like crack. I believe I could bear hunt every day for the rest of my life, if I could afford it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha i am not sure if we can bait... haven't gotten that far. we just went out during the season and knew afew places where bears always went. and we just did a tree stand thing. i was so nervous i couldn't pull the trigger but my friend did. it was a good size bear and we handed him in for collection to the wildlife rangers who record how many were taken that year. my friend is making me do the first deer shot which is coming up soon.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Bearkiller said:


> They pediodically plow to where the corrals are but there may be days I couldn't get to them............


What would you do as far as feeding and watering the horses if there are days when you couldn't get there?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that might be misunderstood. The horses wouldn't be in the corrals unless i could get to them. I didn't mean that I'd leave the horses in the corrals for days on end.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

AlexS said:


> What would you do as far as feeding and watering the horses if there are days when you couldn't get there?


 I think the horses might be the bait for the lions, tigers and bears oh my.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

haha. No baiting is illegal, here.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes please include pictures, as an active hunter I love hearing other's adventures. Unfortunately with living in Florida we are limited with species that can be harvested. 

Here's a pic from this morning. 
Dixon baying a treed ****


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive already done bear in canada, I want to look at a Mountain lion hunt. Probably go with a guided outfit, would apreciate any recommendations for a good area and guide service. What kinda ranges should I be looking at for the shooting. We talking treed here or cross coutry shots ?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Get ahold of Nokota on here. He is coming out in January on a guided Lion hunt in AZ. He has probably done more research on good guides. Utah is hunted pretty hard and if you want to kill a nice tom you'll probably do better in another state. I can give you the names of some guys but I've never hunted with them, it would be all reputation. I do my own thing. As far as range, all shots would more than likely be bow range. 60 yards at the farthest. It has it's advantages, though. It helps ensure a tom so you don't accidentally kill a female with kittens. I would look for a guide that doesn't guarantee a kill or shot. You won't be pressured to kill an inferior animal that way. If you get one with a guarantee they'll pressure you to kill the first thing that climbs. Also, make sure they are legal. If it's public land you can check with whoever runs the land and make sure they have permits. It may save you a headache later. Make sure you're in good shape. There is some STEEP country you may end up walking. It's not an easy hunt, physically.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Ive already done bear in canada, I want to look at a Mountain lion hunt. Probably go with a guided outfit, would apreciate any recommendations for a good area and guide service. What kinda ranges should I be looking at for the shooting. We talking treed here or cross coutry shots ?


I think Utah has world class lion hunting. I couldn't recommend any outfitters but I wouldn't book anywhere but Utah. As far as the shooting, most of the people that I know that have killed them used a .22 pistol from the bottom of the tree. You don't want to blow a big hole in the lion and they aren't going anywhere anyways.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> Yes please include pictures, as an active hunter I love hearing other's adventures. Unfortunately with living in Florida we are limited with species that can be harvested.
> 
> Here's a pic from this morning.
> Dixon baying a treed ****


 
Cool, we **** hunt, too. In fact, Saturday night we'll be **** hunting off of the horses for the first time. Do you hog hunt with that dog or does he just hunt on his own?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> I think Utah has world class lion hunting. I couldn't recommend any outfitters but I wouldn't book anywhere but Utah. As far as the shooting, most of the people that I know that have killed them used a .22 pistol from the bottom of the tree. You don't want to blow a big hole in the lion and they aren't going anywhere anyways.


 
LOL. See it's all about perspective. I did change my mind, though. Check out the UTE tribe. They have guided hunts in some awesome country with very little pressure. Other than that, I'd check out another state. Unless you want to wait 3-4 (or 10)years to draw a tag for the good units.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Bearkiller said:


> Sure, hound hunting is full of adventure. I've actually had the hounds for 17 years (since I was 15). It's the horses that are new to me. I'll have to post some pictures of the dogs and critters. I have a very bad habit of not bringing a camera along. They tend to be bad luck. ha ha


 
so i mean no offence, but if u are new around horses, i am just wondering if you have made sure that the horses are going to be up for the cougar, or lion hunt???? i only ask becuz it took me a bit to get my horses use to hides and such so we could use them to bring out our game....i have yet to see how they would react to the smell of a preditor lol may be a bit of a rodeo the first time....i have heard stories from lots of people all ending with the packstring leaving ya on the mtn:?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen people lion hunting a couple times where I ride here in northeastern Arizona and it always makes me a bit sad because I would like to SEE a lion. I hate to think people kill them and I will never get a chance to see one for myself. My friend and I disagree on this, because she buys a tag just so she can shoot one if she should happen to see one (she's never actually hunted with dogs for one). But if she kills one, that is one less lion in the world that I might have a chance to see. :-(

I did see a gorgeous mountain lion at the game and fish department one time. We were there to get our fishing licenses and this couple had just bought a brand new pickup truck and low and behold a lion runs out in front of them, gets killed and wrecks their truck. The lion was dead in the bed of the truck. My first (and only) time seeing one. It was a gorgeous, BIG cat. Bigger than the stuffed ones I've seen.

So I would love to see a mountain lion before I die. I'm sure my horses wouldn't mind. :wink:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

move to california and buy you a bike and one of those nifty spandex bicycle outfits. 
They have banned lion hunting and evidently bikers going by mountain trails are starting to get some real up close and personal lion sightings.
Controlled predator hunting is probably a positive thing for the species. The individuals without a healthy fear of man tend to be the easiest ones for hunters to take and those genes dont get passed on. Either that or somehow it is a learned behavior. If you look at predator attacks on people in the US they are almost always in areas that dont allow hunting.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It's VERY rare to see a healthy mountain lion in the wild. They are pretty ellusive. I've spent a lot of time in the mountains and I think I've only seen two of them. I've seen very fresh tracks many times and found kills they made and were feeding on but they can hear me before I can hear them and they just disappear.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> move to california and buy you a bike and one of those nifty spandex bicycle outfits.
> They have banned lion hunting and evidently bikers going by mountain trails are starting to get some real up close and personal lion sightings.
> Controlled predator hunting is probably a positive thing for the species. The individuals without a healthy fear of man tend to be the easiest ones for hunters to take and those genes dont get passed on. Either that or somehow it is a learned behavior. If you look at predator attacks on people in the US they are almost always in areas that dont allow hunting.


 
lol :rofl: ya we cant hunt with dogs or even bait here....oregon has started "relocating" our preditors so maybe california is were they are going hehe..jk..but really it is getting bad here, we were stopped on a trail this year by a land owner and told to watch for kitty's and they had spotted a grey wolf....we dont ride without our pistols anymore....:?


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Oregon and Washington should change their names to northern california. The people are just as dumb. I say that as someone who was born and raised in washington and all of my family still lives there. You can hunt with dogs in oregon, though. Bobcats and **** hunting. As far as the horses being afraid of predators, I bought both of my horses as experienced trail horses who have been around dogs. Not much more I can do besides just doing it. You can't be scared your whole life, that's my motto anyway. haha


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I've seen people lion hunting a couple times where I ride here in northeastern Arizona and it always makes me a bit sad because I would like to SEE a lion. I hate to think people kill them and I will never get a chance to see one for myself. My friend and I disagree on this, because she buys a tag just so she can shoot one if she should happen to see one (she's never actually hunted with dogs for one). But if she kills one, that is one less lion in the world that I might have a chance to see. :-(
> 
> I did see a gorgeous mountain lion at the game and fish department one time. We were there to get our fishing licenses and this couple had just bought a brand new pickup truck and low and behold a lion runs out in front of them, gets killed and wrecks their truck. The lion was dead in the bed of the truck. My first (and only) time seeing one. It was a gorgeous, BIG cat. Bigger than the stuffed ones I've seen.
> 
> So I would love to see a mountain lion before I die. I'm sure my horses wouldn't mind. :wink:


 
There are lots of critters you never or rarely see. Doesn't mean they aren't there. If you want to see one, come up to Utah. I'l take you hunting. We'll then let it go for another day. Lion hunting with dogs is a non-consumptive use of wildlife most of the time. When you see those guys out there with the dogs, they are usually letting what they catch, go. I haven't KILLED a lion since 2002 and probably won't kill another unless a find a MONSTER. It's just like catch and release fishing. Put it in a tree and take some pictures and leave it to catch another day. As far as your friend goes, she's just donating to fish and game. I spend more time in the woods in a year than most HUNTERS will in their lifetimes and I have only seen 1 with out the dogs.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

we r from eastern oregon soooo i think we r just a touch country lol....its like we dont belong to the rest of the state but they get to pick our hunting laws....im for relocating our predators to the portland parks...lol it may help with the protestor situation and feed a hungry cougar cuz they r deff. populated over here....and no, no dogs for cougar or bear in oregon...

ODFW Cougar Management Plan 

so if ya want a challenge come to n.e. oregon and try to hunt without baiting or dogs...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well here you go Oregon, look what you have ahead of you,
List of Mountain Lion Attacks On People in California

Dont see any horses in the attacks, ,mostly hikers bikers and trail runners. COurse who else would it be out in the boon docks? The hunters have guns and are usually much more aware of their surrondings.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

For as often as I see signs of cats, Seeing them without dogs is rare.
Last fall while elk hunting. I was watching a meadow, I was in camo and had been carefull about scent reduction and was sitting on the downwind side of the meadow.

Late in evening, I spotted a cougar walking along the edge of the meadow, Meandering in and out of the tree line as he skirted the edge of meadow. I knew his course would bring him around the meadow and behind me. So I kept an eye looking behind me as well as watching the meadow for elk. About 40 minutes later we turned around and spotted the cat sitting 15 yards behinds staring at us. He had snuck in and was trying to figure us out. I'm sure we were a challenge for him to identify, hidden among the brush in our camo, But I had really thought he would wind us and flee. apparently not. 

My hunting buddy got nervous and jumped up screaming and ran at the cougar, Which promptly turned and fled. We then watched him continue along the edge of meadow as he continued his travels. Apparently any scare we put into him was quickly forgotten.

The year before that an archery hunter was sitting by a water tank in the canyon we hunt and a mother and two kittens came in to water. The kittens stubbled onto the hidden hunter as they froliced. The archer tried to shoo them away, but soon the mother cat became aware and became protective of her kittens. The archer shot her in self defense. He then had to hike out call the Fish and Game and return to show the warden where it had taken place.

I have hiked in new snow and when I returned along the same trail 30 minutes later have seen cougar tracks ontop of my foot prints. So I know they have stalked me, But apparently I smell bad or something, because they have never allowed me to see them.

I wear an XL glove and always complain that glove makers really need to make XXL gloves since most XL gloves don't fit me very well


----------

